# Raw milk?



## yuricamp (Mar 13, 2011)

Does anyone have experience with giving raw cow's milk to their dog? I am curious after seeing an add selling it, claiming pets love it. I can't see how this would be natural as I cannot fathom a dog getting milk in the wild, but hey, what do I know.


----------



## FlyAway (Jul 17, 2012)

The only milk products I give my dog are yogurt, and small amounts of cheese for training.


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

I would not give milk, and I do give him milk kefir.


----------



## GatorBytes (Jul 16, 2012)

There are benefits (and intolorances) to RAW milk vs. pasturized grocery store milk...don't know much on the subject, but contraversy w/the production and sale of...too political


----------



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

yuricamp said:


> I can't see how this would be natural as I cannot fathom a dog getting milk in the wild, but hey, what do I know.


You know PERFECT! 

The only milk that dogs need is their mothers until they are weaned. After that it is not a necessary part of the diet and can actually cause problems.

In fact, no animals - dogs, cats, PEOPLE - need milk after they are weaned.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

animals can get milk from their mothers but once they're
weaned they don't get it. humans maybe the only ones
that drink milk once they're weaned. 



yuricamp said:


> Does anyone have experience with giving raw cow's milk to their dog? I am curious after seeing an add selling it, claiming pets love it. I can't see how this would be natural as I cannot fathom a dog getting milk in the wild, but hey, what do I know.


----------



## TaZoR (Jan 26, 2012)

Raw milk is VERY different from store milk. There are books written on 18 yrs of study from mayo clinic from 1920's .. it has CURED sooo many diseases its unreal. You can live on Raw milk indefinitely as it has every nutrient you need. You can go on a milk diet for 30 days and reset your entire body. People who need to lose weight lose it, if you need to gain, you gain..it resets, hormones, helps bones/arthritis, has cured diabetes, thyroid, cancer, skin issues, blood diseases, seizures, neurological problems, heart disease, allergies.. it is miraculous and i speak from my own experience. It returns blood pressure and blood values to normal. 

If you are lactose intolerant.. raw milk is not a prob. You can easily digest it. It detoxes your body. I give a little to my dogs and they are healthy, with great coats. So.. nark me down as a fan of RAW milk only ? It really boosts youf immune system. Google milk cure or raw milk diet.. do your own research.


----------

